# 2008 Haunted House Party videos



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

These are my new 2008 U-toob videos I make of scaring party guests on the way into my Haunted House Party. I have done the videos for many years, somehow one of my older videos has over 1 million hits on u-toob.

For the first time this year I recorded ToT's reactions because our party was actually on Halloween this year. I only show the scare in the video, not the rest of my props so that people aren't familiar with all my stuff from seeing it in the videos. This is a simple scare using TCT and another forum members great idea of putting a cheap talking skull from Target in there.

Enjoy!

Here are the Trick or treaters:





Here are the Haunted House Party Guests:





Here is a link to pictures of the party (sorry it's mostly costume pics)
http://www.halloweenpartyzone.com/halloween2008.htm

:zombie:


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

OMG! That is funny. I can't stop laughing! Thanks for posting and great job.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That was great! Too funny! I've got to do something like that next year. Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Step aside, all you ghouls, vampires, creeps, ghosts, and skellies - the most terrifying thing on the face of the earth is...a TRASH CAN!

This is one hellaciously funny video.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scares can come from the most common places. Shakes it looks like you had a hell of a party.


----------



## besta (Feb 28, 2008)

what an awesome idea ...LMAO...thanks


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good Job Shakes.
looks like you got quite a few peeps with that one..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was hilarious!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love when people scream then can't stop laughing.....Awesome!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I love when people scream then can't stop laughing.....Awesome!


I agree HB, that is so funny.

Great scare!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I never get tired of watching those reactions! How fun...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome job! that was genius! ! love the reactions!


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

awsome job


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

ROFL i loooove it! good job!


----------

